# NEW PROP FROM POWER TECH HAS RUST ON IT



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Run it and you’ll be fine. I’m serious. If you’re really worried about it rusting away while you aren’t fishing it spray the prop down with CorrosionX. It’s not a defect, stainless isn’t rust proof just rust resistant and some stainless has more carbon content.


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

APPRECIATE IT.........not worried about it rusting through at all, just a new prop right off the bat with so much surface rust .........shouldnt be happening but it is stored outside 9 months per year


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boomerang said:


> APPRECIATE IT.........not worried about it rusting through at all, just a new prop right off the bat with so much surface rust .........shouldnt be happening but it is stored outside 9 months per year


Every powertech prop I’ve had my custom prop guy add cup to does the same thing. It’s not an issue, I asked him the same thing and he asked me if I’m really worried about how pretty my prop looks or catching fish. He’s a funny old bastard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2020)

Your not running shallow enough! Props are self cleaning when running shallow! Make sure to burn the shoreline real good and that prop will stay nice and shiny!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I polish my prop on seagrass and manatees.


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

funny guy!thanks for the info


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

But really, how bad is the rust? Any photos?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2020)

Boomerang said:


> funny guy!thanks for the info


Sorry, couldn’t help myself!


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> But really, how bad is the rust? Any photos?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------

